#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζομαι;

## soulis13pao

συναδελφοι καλησπερα και καλη χρονια! ειμαι νεος τοπογραφος μηχανικος και κανω προσπαθειες τωρα με την επιδοτηση 14 ιανουαριου που λενε οτι θα δωσουν απο ΕΣΠΑ να ανοιξω γραφειο. Ειμαι απο νησι. το νησι αυτο αποτελειται απο 2ρωφα το πολυ σπιτια το ενα κοντα στο αλλο.το ερωτημα μου ειναι τι οργανο ειναι καλυτερο να αγορασω?? Ενα ακριβο GPS με δυο δεκτες? και να μην αγορασω τπτ αλλο (πχ τοταλ στεσιον) η να αγορασω και τα δυο? τι προτεινετε?? και αν μου προτεινατε και καποιο συγκεκριμενο οργανο(μαρκα) θα το εκτιμουσα! ευχαριστω!

----------


## demian10

Συνάδελφε προσωπική μου γνώμη και φιλική συμβουλή είναι με δεδομένο οτι θα προχωρήσεις με το ΕΣΠΑ θα μπορούσες να αγοράσεις συνδυασμό total station και GPS (πχ ενα δέκτη L1+L2 RTK). Δες, για παράδειγμα, τα νέα επώνυμα και οικονομικά μοντέλα ProMark 120 της Spectra Precision και total station της Nikon. Για τις εφαρμογές που περιγράφεις ο εξοπλισμός θα ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από πλήρης!  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Xάρης

Με τα 20.000¤ που πρέπει κατ' ελάχιστο να δαπανήσεις για να λάβεις την επιδότηση από το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΕΣΠΑ, μπορείς να αγοράσεις και GPS και Total Station και λογισμικό και υπολογιστή και εκτυπωτή και plotter και αυτοκίνητο (μεταχειρισμένο) για να τα μεταφέρεις!
Δουλειές να υπάρχουν για να τα αποσβέσεις τα έστω 10.000¤ (50% επιδότηση) ή 8.000¤ (60% επιδότηση) που θα ξοδέψεις.

----------

